# My first Corvid



## magnumsnake (Oct 29, 2019)

Hi all, I'm quite new to this platform so please bear with me. I have recently decided that I would like to be able to care for a corvid, preferably a jackdaw or crow as these are the best for the space I currently have. I've been doing plenty of research online and on this website especially, however I was looking for some tips in regards to keeping one of these birds. I have been working in an Owl Education Centre so I certainly have some experience with birds, however that is as far as my experience goes. Of course, if anyone has more experience than I do and wishes to tell me to consider other options for a bird, please do so. In regards to what I need to know, I'm uncertain of the certain dimensions required for an outside aviary for a corvid, other than that it most likely will be larger than that for a parrot. I'm also unaware of the specific requirements for how much flying these birds need (and training them to do so of course, although I have a vague idea of how to do so for birds of prey, are they similar in any way?). Also, how is it that I can ensure that by allowing my bird to fly freely outside, I will not lose it? I ask this because I do not wish to put a telemetry on my bird whenever I have it outside of its aviary, or in my home with a door or window open, for example. If anyone could answer these burning questions of mine, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Morphman (Aug 13, 2009)

magnumsnake said:


> Hi all, I'm quite new to this platform so please bear with me. I have recently decided that I would like to be able to care for a corvid, preferably a jackdaw or crow as these are the best for the space I currently have. I've been doing plenty of research online and on this website especially, however I was looking for some tips in regards to keeping one of these birds. I have been working in an Owl Education Centre so I certainly have some experience with birds, however that is as far as my experience goes. Of course, if anyone has more experience than I do and wishes to tell me to consider other options for a bird, please do so. In regards to what I need to know, I'm uncertain of the certain dimensions required for an outside aviary for a corvid, other than that it most likely will be larger than that for a parrot. I'm also unaware of the specific requirements for how much flying these birds need (and training them to do so of course, although I have a vague idea of how to do so for birds of prey, are they similar in any way?). Also, how is it that I can ensure that by allowing my bird to fly freely outside, I will not lose it? I ask this because I do not wish to put a telemetry on my bird whenever I have it outside of its aviary, or in my home with a door or window open, for example. If anyone could answer these burning questions of mine, it would be greatly appreciated.



If you fly the bird outside without telemetry then there is no guarantee that you won't lose it.
Also you should be aware that if it is allowed its liberty it will cause problems for you with any neighbours. One of mine used to steal pegs from washing lines and anything shiny. It used to peck the silver milk bottle tops in, I know its not so common nowadays to have milk delivered. One of mine used to get into neighbours houses through any open window and wreak havoc, causing many a fall out. You would be better off having it contained in a large aviary and letting it out for a fly around when you are there to supervise.


----------

